# IUI vs Sex...is IU even necessary?



## vagirl2010

Just taking a survey :)


----------



## HappyDaze

well.... it depends on what issues you're facing!! Take a look on the LTTC thread and you'll see why it is necessary for plenty of couples!!! 

IUI takes out quite a few hurdles in the minefield of TTC - If there is an issue with the sperm (especially motility) it can be hugely beneficial - the sperm is 'cleaned' so that only the very best are inserted into the uterus. 

I'm a huge advocate of IUI - as it worked for me on my 2nd attempt - after more than 2 yrs of ttc naturally with absolutely no success (and it wasn't even a problem with the sperm for us - i was the one with the issue).


----------



## looknomore

I agree with happydaze. IUI is better than any natural attempt that u can ever have. It takes care of cervical mucus issues if any, poor sperm motility and if its a medicated IUI then even for low progesterone and mild endo. My DH & I have unexplained infertility and for 2 years of trying naturally nothing happened. I got a positive on my 3rd IUI though it was a chemical pregnancy. Now, atleast I know that it can happen for us and it will not happen on natural attempts. I will def give IUI a few more attempts


----------



## WannaB

I agree it depends on what issues you are facing, if any. Its only better than any natural attempt if you have specific fertility issues where it can be benifical though, if there is nothing wrong then natural is well and truly good enough. IUI would have been a waste of money for my partner and I, our fertility issue wasnt getting pregnant, it was staying pregnant.


----------



## lola13

I'm an IUI believer. After over 3 years TTC, I got pregnant on my first try at IUI. We didn't have any diagnosed issues, but IUI must have solved whatever it was.


----------

